# 3 leg hop



## burton (Nov 30, 2005)

My little buddy, Cheech, has taken to hopping and running around on three legs. He rarely uses his right rear leg. He does use it sometimes if he's playing with my other dog or if he's trying to run really fast or make alot of turns. I have picked him up and messed with it- squeezing it, moving his joints and also using a magnifying glass to see if he has slivers in the pads on his foot (I'm a machinist in a tool and die shop so sometimes they get tracked home on my shoes). Nothing ever seems to be uncomfortable for him while I check him out. 

Last night the story got more interesting. I went to my friend's wedding who is a proud papa of a 5 year-old Chi, Taco. I asked Paul about his dog because I remember seing his dog do a similar thing. His exact words were... "Taco hasn't used his right rear leg for years." It concerned him at first and he has taken him into the vet for it and even had Xrays and such done- Taco is fine. 


Is this some sort of wierd Chi trait? Cheech still plays as hard as ever, eats well and has normal looking poop. I would like to avoid a vet visit, especially if there's nothing wrong with him. What do you all think? 





Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My first thought is that he has a luxating patella. That's where the knee cap slips out of place. You should get it checked at the vets, and it's going to require x-rays. Let your vet advise you on how serious his condition is.
It's not a chi trait, it's a condition common in small dogs unfortunatly.

Good Luck!


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

My husband told me the other day that he heard some chi's do random things like hopping around on 3 legs all the time. I thought he was kidding but then I read your post. I hope all is well but I can't believe my husband actually had heard that and was being honest with me! LOL I would get it checked out anyhow...if it is the patella at least you can get it fixed and if it is a habit thing (or playing around) then you know for sure and don't have to do any worrying! But there are many joints and nerves in that area you would think that it would be somewhat uncomfortable (even to the slightest degree). But good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't think a dog would do that if it weren't in some discomfort.


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

oh i hope he's ok! get it checked out..!!! if he's fine then learn to love it...sounds cute to me!!


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> I don't think a dog would do that if it weren't in some discomfort.


Well, I just thought since he said he uses it when playing with the other dogs, or running really fast or cutting corners (which I think if there was much discomfort he would avoid anyhow) and he's picked him up and evaluated it by articulating & palpating the joints and such...so I assumed he didn't yelp or pull away. Hmmm...but I see your point.


----------



## ChiMammaMia (Sep 27, 2005)

One of ours does what we call the "3 three legged chomp" when she is eating. She will grab a piece of food and pull up a hind leg while chewing. We never gave it much thought because that is the only time she ever does it.
However, the other night I was visiting a friend and their Chi was running through the living room. She distinctly carried a rear leg. Not all the time, almost like she used it for really pushing off and gaining speed...then she would carry it.
I do think that carrying a rear leg at times, is a Chihuahua characteristic. After doing it for a while I believe it becomes a 'habit' for them.

All that being said, it wouldn't hurt to have the Vet take a look. I think everything is probably fine since you can move it without it causing the dog pain or discomfort, but it will certainly put your mind at ease to have it checked out. :wave:


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

How very very strange. My 2 year old Chica just started doing the same thing (and right rear leg also) :shock: just last week. I also have fiddled every which way with it and she shows no evidence of discomfort. I've been hoping it was just from one of those times when she's gotten in the way and I've stepped on her toes but still she seems to have no pain :?: She comes from a long line of purebred registered chis and I do believe that breeders are not to continue to breed a dog if luxating patella occurs but I suppose it could still happen once in awhile? I've been trying to avoid a vet visit as I spent many thousands just last year on my ChiChi (Rainbow Bridge). Of course I will end up going to the vet if this goes on much longer but now that I've seen the above, has anyone else heard of this being a "chi thing"?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 17, 2005)

My first Chi "TOBY" bless her sole had this and they told me she was born with a bad back right knee.

This will not affect them in anyway but when they start running fast or walking alot then they will lift it to get the hurt out.

Alicia


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sounds like a luxating patella ive not known achi to do this so id have the vet check, if nothing shows up then you know its just aquirk, however if it isthe patella lest you can get it fixed, patella problems are VERY common in small breeds.
unless the breeder specifies all the breeding stock is tested and certified dont assume their dogs are problem free, and even those from sound stock can have knee problems good luck


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks :wave: HI HO HI HO It's off to the vet we go ( again) :?


----------



## Roxy (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi!
My Roxy does the same thing. I have had her knees checked for pl by two different vets. Both said her knees are fine. So I still don't know what causes the funny walk. Maybe it is really only a strange habit. 
Good luck. 
Regula


----------



## burton (Nov 30, 2005)

I hope it turns out to be OK, and I'm hoping it turns out to be just a quirk, but it sounds like I'll be going in and coughing up some money to the vet to make sure.


Since he seems to be ok pain wise do you think it would be OK to wait a couple of weeks? Christmas hit me hard and money's gonna be tight for a bit. I have no problem taking him in and puting it on the credit card if you all think I need to get him in right away, but since he seems to be in no pain, it would be really nice to just save the cash up for a couple of weeks.


Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Just keep in mind that if it is Luxating Patella, it's not going to get better and could get worse as time goes on. Don't wait too long.
The best chance of making a complete recovery (not getting authritis) is having it corrected while the dog is still young.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

update us. Did he go to the docter yet? and if so whet did the vet say?


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Emmi has a Luxating Patella on her back right leg. She actually hops on the leg with the issue. She picks up her left leg and hops on the right. 
Silly Chi's...!!!


----------



## MollyChi (Sep 30, 2005)

My daughter's dog does the same thing. She took her to the vet, and they took x-rays. Everything is fine.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

yes my dog bonnie does that all the time!! she does it while eating too. and it's also the right rear leg. I was concerned about it and the vet at first suspected a luxating patella, but when they sedated her and played around with her knee cap they said it didn't slip much at all. (they had to sedate her for the x-rays because she absolutely would not cooperate). but they said everything looks fine with her legs...its just a weird thing she does. :scratch: go figure. she doesn't really seem to be in pain except for that.


----------

